# Pelican Lake Bass Fishing.



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

Went out to pelican this week, and had a great time catching largemouth bass. Here is a write up on the different baits we used, and how we caught them: Bass Fishing Pelican Lake

Here is a picture of one of the better fish we caught. I love catching bass!


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like an awesome trip! Thanks for the info also. I'll have to get out there soon!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

mmmmmmmmm Bass filets...yumm yummmmmmmmmm


----------

